# 97 Hardbody Tow Limit? Manual?



## Clayboy5000 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello all. I have a 1997 D21 / Hardbody XE, 4cly, auto, 2wd. I am wondering what the tow limit/capacity is? Does anyone have a manual they could share?

Thanks!


----------

